# frame building books



## Salinas Steve (Jul 16, 2007)

Are there any good frame building books. Books are sometimes easier to thumb through while in the shop, or use for referance when not at the computer.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

most of the framebuilding books are pretty lame. I think that the internets have much better info. I think that the books mostly teach you how not to do it. Basic machine shop and welding books are a much better investment in time and money.


----------



## Loretta (Sep 28, 2004)

The Paterek Manual is, for all intents and purposes, the framebuilders bible. Some libraries stock it and if they don't you can request it. But, if you want to own your own copy you can get them over at Henry James www.henryjames.com for around $75. Yeah, not cheap but it is a great reference book to have.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

"Designing And Building Your Own Frameset, An Illustrated Guide For The Amateur Bicycle Builder, Second Edition (1984).......by Richard P. Talbot, P.E."


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

I would argue that both of those books are junk. I have them. Total waste of money (especially the talbot book)

One good one that I have is: The Racing Motorcycle; A Technical Guide for Constructors Vol. 1 & 2 by John Bradley.

Vol. 1 is a good overview of theory and vol 2 is a practical guide for construction.

Mike at Eurospares has them: http://www.eurospares.com/techbook.htm

These books are a far better investment than the Talbot or Paterek books.


----------



## Loretta (Sep 28, 2004)

Well then, problem solved. Steve is wanting books he does not have. You have books you do not want. All you need is a mailing address and two problems are solved at the same time.

Wow, that was simple.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

pvd's got a great site!


----------



## Salinas Steve (Jul 16, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. On line is the best resource. I can get all the info I want probably from these threads, and all the info I need ! (from these threads) later.
I built a recumbent about a year or so a go, and I got all my info off line. It rides fine, I've been up to 54 mph, with help from gavity and it handled fine. So a mtb. that fits and I made is next. roll your own
I just got to get a better conection, this old rotory dial up is way too sllooowww.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm frame building books , novel idea ..LOL
YES read the PVD site , find a few useful links on the web and most of all go DO IT!
You will gain the most from going into your garage and building yourself a bike , if you don't like that one build another and another .
Use common sense and simple logic to figure out the problem you face and when in a bind ask question to those who have build more bikes than you .
In time you will gain a wealth of knowledge and feel better about your end product .
Good luck


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

If you get the chance take one of the frame building classes. I learned more at ubi than i would have ever learned in the paterek book. It's a good book, but there's nothing like having a instructor who builds for a living and taught who's who of frame building.

In addition to ubi there's Doug Fattic. He's a long way from where you are, but MUCH cheaper than ubi.


----------



## BeatAFool (Jan 14, 2008)

When I first got interested in building my own frame (10+ years ago) there wasn't poo on the inturdnet. The Paterek book was the only thing I could find. I spent $75 on a 3ring note book with a bunch of hand writen crap all in it. It was so a$$ backwards that I quit the idea of building a frame until I found all the info on the net. I hardly evr look at that "note" book now. PVD, Sach, Garro, etc all have sites with tons of info and photos on building. There's no reason to buy a $75 crappy book. But if you do want to spent your money on a turd of a book...... just shoot me a pm!!


----------



## 1gear (Jan 12, 2005)

I think it's safe to go with the assumption that if a person is looking for a book to help them then they don't already have the skills or knowledge to build a frame. So, going off that assumption I have this response. 

I'd have to agree that there is more info on framebuilding online than in any book, but I think there is some benefit to having and reading the Paterek Manual. It's true that it has a limited scope (lugged and fillet brazed steel only) and it won't take too many frames to outgrow the need to look at it very often, but for the beginner it has some value. The most important thing to bear in mind when building a frame isn't how staight or perfect it is, but how safe it is. There are many things that must be done (or not done as the case may be) and unless you know a framebuilder personally and can be guided by him/her you are really taking a chance with your own safety by just winging it and hoping for the best. The Paterek book will familiarize you to things to watch for and do or not do. It has plenty of tips and info to lay a good foundation and like Steve said in the original question, it's all there in one place that can be referenced easily.

Plus, to me, the math is actually really simple. The book costs $75. That sounds like a lot, but you're very likely to lose much more than that in material costs from trying to start from scratch with no help. If you waste 3, or even 2, less tubes during the process you've made up your money. 

Reading the framebuilding forums and sites online is invaluable, but I also still find value in the PM. Finding information online can sometimes be a PIA.

And just for the record I have no connection to or stake in the Paterek Manual in any way shape or form.


----------



## eMcK (Aug 22, 2007)

SOFTBUTT said:


> If you get the chance take one of the frame building classes. I learned more at ubi than i would have ever learned in the paterek book. It's a good book, but there's nothing like having a instructor who builds for a living and taught who's who of frame building.
> 
> In addition to ubi there's Doug Fattic. He's a long way from where you are, but MUCH cheaper than ubi.


I've talked quite a bit with Doug Fattic. He's been teaching frame building since 1976. If I ever decide to get some instruction, it will be with him. Small classes (3 or less) long days, and if my interaction with him is an indicator(and I'd be willing to bet it is) a knowledgeable, patience teaching style. Also has a MA in education.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Speaking as a novice, I think the Paterek manual is worth getting (and it is, as mentioned, the only show in town). If you have much background in metalworking or mechanical design it may be too basic, but coming into this cold, as I have, it's been very useful. There are a number of designs for fixtures (again, maybe these are simple if you have that background) that will be useful to me as I get geared up a little more. I was lucky enough to find the manual plus a full set of videos on my local CL for about $75, which made it especially worthwhile for me. If your library has a copy, by all means check it out!


----------

